
Citing Need for More CS Grads, Amazon Future Engineer Expands to UK - theodpHNtake2
https://slashdot.org/submission/10456476/citing-need-for-more-cs-grads-amazon-future-engineer-expands-to-uk
======
rvz
>Research shows the UK needs 21,000 more computer science graduates on
average, every year, to meet the demands of the digital economy.

This contradicts with most of the Amazon Software engineering jobs in the UK
which are targeted to mid-seniors only. Given that this is the case, it is
better to hire 1,000 senior engineers to do the work of 21,000 CS grads that
need to be trained for the job, which doing that is costly.

The UK just doesn't have the core computer science skills that are needed by
FAANG companies. Amazon just bring in engineers from other countries on a work
visa just to 'fill in the demand'.

